# Chef Locker



## steeley (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.cheflocker.com/index.cfm?a=main




[/IMG]

if you had the room and wall space?
I say make it out of nice wood put in some of Dave's mag knife holder
and sell it at Sur La Table.


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 18, 2011)

That is a dang fine idea. It would go great by my desk to keep people from grabbing my more valuable pieces and to lock it up when I am out of town.....then I saw the price and thought my backpack works just fine


----------



## steeley (Jun 18, 2011)

come on $445.00
and it's showing it with the hamster turd knife .


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 19, 2011)

Cool idea. Can't you just get a craftsman toolbox and do the same thing essentially though?

Good thing I have a space to lock up my bamboo skewers and butchers twine!!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 19, 2011)

Ah yes, this plus these.

You could even get the hamster turd knife and you won't hit the halfway mark on that thing. 

Who's kitchen has room for a personal cabinet?! My kitchen is gigantic and my knife storage is a 5" gap on the counter behind a small fridge.


----------



## mano (Jun 19, 2011)

Or this twice the size 1/3 the price. Just add magnetic knife holders:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200365338_200365338


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jun 26, 2011)

I made mine with this one.
http://www.mygaragestore.com/detail.aspx?ID=1299
Takes up less room
They also sell this towl & glove holder that's great
http://www.mygaragestore.com/detail.aspx?ID=1328


----------

